# bild von einer url erzeugen



## mr.freeze (8. Apr 2011)

Hallo, 
gibt es in java eine möglichkeit ein bild von einer webseite zu erzeugen?

ich möchte gerne eine url aufrufen, ein bild von dieser seite erzeugen 
und dass dann weiter verarbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## schlingel (8. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

hast du dir schon die Lösung auf Stackoverflow angesehen?


----------



## ARadauer (8. Apr 2011)

jo kein problem


```
public class BildDownloader extends HttpServlet {


  private static final String MIME = "image/jpeg";

   protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
      //auf doPost umleiten
      doPost(request, response);
   }

   protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
      HttpSession session = request.getSession();

         byte[] bilddaten = // wie auch immer...
         response.setContentType(MIME);
         response.setHeader("Content-disposition", "inline; filename="bild.jpg");
         response.setHeader("pragma", "cache");
         response.getOutputStream().write(bilddaten);
  	
   }
}
```

so ungefähr....


----------



## r.w. (8. Apr 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> jo kein problem
> ...
> 
> so ungefähr....



Ich glaube nicht, dass er ein Bild herunterladen möchte.
Ich denke eher die Frage ist, wie man ein Vorschaubild einer Webseite erzeugt.

Leider kann ich da aber grad auch nicht weiter helfen.  

VG ROlf


----------



## Atze (8. Apr 2011)

ich glaub das wird ohne die seite selbst zu interpretieren oder den server zu befähigen einen screenshot zu machen und dir als download anzubieten unmöglich. auf einem server gibts ja nunmal keine grafische darstellung einer website, eigentlich nur textdateien, ausleitungen aus scripten, servlets etc. dein browser macht ja erst n bild draus, und da kann ja auch erst der screenshot entstehen.


----------



## kay73 (11. Apr 2011)

Meinst Du das, was Google neuerdings einbelendet, wenn man in den Suchergebnissen ueber die Lupe faehrt, wenn die da ist?


----------



## mr.freeze (12. Apr 2011)

ich meine soetwas wie das Webkit!
mit python habe ich es hinbekommen. es ist aber eine desktop-anwendung
und ich benötige eine web-anwendung.
bei der webanwendung kann ich das bild speichern (festplatte) aber leider
nicht im browser anzeigen lassen. (ohne es von der festplatte zu holen).

deshalb meine frage, ob es sowas in java gibt und ob schon einer sowas 
gemacht hat.

da ist das beispiel in python, wenns jemanden interessiert 
Capturing a webpage as an image using Pyhon and Qt

gruß


----------



## schlingel (12. Apr 2011)

Die Lösung die ich oben geposted habe funktioniert nicht? (Stackoverflow-Link)


----------

